

The Start Project Launches To Create, Incubate Startups - mun411
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/the-start-project-launches-to-create-incubate-startups/

======
akkartik
I'm not clear on what their model is. They're generating their own ideas. Is
that like an incubator? Are they looking for founders, or are they going to
retain control over all the spin-offs?

"Polaris Ventures will have first dibs on these independent companies for
investment." [http://gigaom.com/2009/12/21/the-start-project-launches-
retu...](http://gigaom.com/2009/12/21/the-start-project-launches-return-of-
the-incubator)

i.e. startups that Polaris doesn't fund get hosed. But perhaps that isn't an
issue since they're not really looking for founders?

